# Pressure relief



## Stewsta (May 7, 2020)

New guy here with first question. I've installed a few sprinklers over the years in my homes that have always been on a city irrigation meter. I've recently built a new house and had a well installed with a submersible pump that will be run off a pump start relay. My question is what pressure relief devices or cut off switches are available in the event that a valve doesn't open and the pump is deadheading? Thanks


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

So I am a far cry from a pump expert, having only briefly owning one. That being said can't you use a pressure switch and tank? That way your pump pressurizes the tank to a set range and turns off once the pressure is too high (which would happen in your valve failed close scenario).


----------

